

The Hexacopter - absconditus
http://www.wimp.com/thehexacopter/

======
absconditus
More information is available here:

<http://mikrokopter.de/ucwiki/en/MikroKopter>

------
Semiapies
The thing shoots off like a bat out of Hell.

Mind, I'm not terribly familiar with RC helicopters - what do more familiar
folks think of the performance?

